# My cavapoo



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello everyone!
Found this forum and loved everyone's enthusiasm
And advice. Although I am a new mommie to a 9 week 
old cavapoo I decided to join and share experiences and 
hopefully learn from yours. I just got him on Saturday 
and we are super excited. He was very anxious his first night
But has started to settle down. Now I'm trying to get him use
To sleeping through the night and staying in his space
Without crying, any advice plz help! He woke us up three 
Times last night!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hallo and welcome, photos please! I would suggest you let him sleep in your room until he has got used to being away from his litter mates. Lots of us start off with our puppies with us at night.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome! Sounds a lovely little chap - what's his name?
How about crate training? A microwaveable warm buddy to snuggle, and a ticking clock? 
Perseverance pays off, he is still very young.
But if you keep going to him when he cries, he will keep crying.
When we first bought ruby home she sounded like a lost seagull at night! 
When we brought Ralph home, I slept on the couch next to his crate for the first 2 nights.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome!
It is a stage it doesn't last for ever (although what with the sleep deprivation you suffer at the time it can feel like it!)
If you don't want him in your room you'll have to decide which approach works best for you - tough love, or gentle withdrawal. I used to pop down and give Kiki a snuggle, once she'd gone to sleep I popped her back in her bed. By day 4 she slept through and has been clean and dry every since.
Dot loved her crate and had a snuggly dog with a heat pad - she never made a noise - but she was a little older.
They are tiny new babies and they need lots of love and patience when they are so new.
Keep us posted and please attach some pictures of your little pup.


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice..Def tough 
To ignore those cries but it's starting to pay
Off, I tried it today and after a while he gave 
in and looked like this... A tired baby lol


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:love-eyes:
How sweet - he looks like a lovely chunky chap. 
Is he a toy poodle cross ckc?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a sweetie.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

He's adorable, I could never listen to mine cry, not for one single minute!


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> :love-eyes:
> How sweet - he looks like a lovely chunky chap.
> Is he a toy poodle cross ckc?


Yes his dad is a minature poodle


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He is lovely. My advice, you are his Mum now, he is your baby just adopted into a new house so everything is strange. Your baby needs to be with you at night so you can comfort him. Take him into your bedroom. Happy puppy, happy family. Secure puppy. . Enjoy.


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

His name is chance... I am trying to crate train him and it has been super challenging!
He tries to find every way possible to escape, he cries , I tried putting him iin a pet playpen to give him more space and he chewed and dug until he broke it.  I don't know what else to do, he hates being confined.


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Welcome! Sounds a lovely little chap - what's his name?
> How about crate training? A microwaveable warm buddy to snuggle, and a ticking clock?
> Perseverance pays off, he is still very young.
> But if you keep going to him when he cries, he will keep crying.
> ...


His name is chance... I am trying to crate train him and it has been super challenging!
He tries to find every way possible to escape, he cries , I tried putting him iin a pet playpen to give him more space and he chewed and dug until he broke it. I don't know what else to do, he hates being confined.


----------

